# who has the best avatar?



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

who has the best avatar??? lets c what you guys have.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Zoidberg


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

yah mine sux, maybe i should work on it


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

zoidberg...yours is pretty cool, but im gunna have to go with mine


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Mine is always from the last badass movie I recently saw. First it was Raul Duke from 'Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas'. Then it was the scene where Brad Pitt gets the sh*t knocked out of him in 'Snatch'. For a while it was Jason Statham just because he is a badass. Now its good ole 12 Monkeys.

I used to love the John Malcovich avatar Xenon had for a while. I think it is the best I have seen since I have been here.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha avatars are too generic. the only cool piranha one that i've seen is one of pfury staff's. i think it was killarbee, with the 3d piranha snapping his jaws while swimming.

but i have to say that my avatar rocks...VIVA LA REVOLUCION....VIVA CHE!!


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

*ahem*
I am pretty sure I win, since stuey is the coolest character in T.V. history...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

hyphen and master of dragons is the best.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I gotta say I like mine, but the one with the TV screen on set to static (like in Exorcist, or White Noise) is cool, too, sorry, I forget your name, but I've seen it everywhere, very cool.

Damn, and Gordeez is pretty f'n cool, too...sh*t, so hard to decide, so many cool ones, we're all so imaginative and I give us all props.

But f y'all, AAAGGHH!! GGGRR...AAHHH!! MY COBRA BIT ME IN DE EYE...BECAUSE I GO "Doo-Doo...doodehdedoo-doo..." AND HE NO LIKE DAT...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> piranha avatars are too generic. the only cool piranha one that i've seen is one of pfury staff's. i think it was killarbee, with the 3d piranha snapping his jaws while swimming.
> 
> but i have to say that my avatar rocks...*VIVA LA REVOLUCION....VIVA CHE!*!
> [snapback]941936[/snapback]​


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I like mine...
Stella Artois is (one of) the best beers ever!
MMmmmm damn i want one right now


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Charlize Theron


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

masterofdragons said:


> *ahem*
> I am pretty sure I win, since stuey is the coolest character in T.V. history...
> [snapback]941940[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

<----My high school yearbook photo.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> <----My high school yearbook photo.
> [snapback]941997[/snapback]​


ARE YOU SERIOUS?!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

No Sheppard. It's obviously not a photograph.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

when i saw bullsnakes i laughed, i cant remeber em all off hand though so ill look around


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

<---- big fan of marilyn manson. so, in my mind, mine's the best


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like watermonsters avatar, its a creepy lookin doll face that flashes white noise static


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Jesse James is my hero.

So now I have the best Avatar.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

it's mine and if you dont like I will wipe my ass and then smudge it all over your face.....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its mine...who else has a b lack person in there avatar?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry but mine rules!!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

It's Hammer time!


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

I kind of like mine


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> its mine...who else has a b lack person in there avatar?
> [snapback]942101[/snapback]​


Yo, K Fizzle...Why does Snoop Dog carry an umbrella? Scroll down..

'Fo drizzle.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Mine........its a dragon of some sort, I think.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

<---------- its spinnin!!! its spinnin!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> I like mine...
> Stella Artois is (one of) the best beers ever!
> MMmmmm damn i want one right now
> [snapback]941989[/snapback]​










yours is easily the best. Mmmmm...stella!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> its mine...who else has a b lack person in there avatar?
> [snapback]942101[/snapback]​


I do, and she is damn fine


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Vote Itchy and Scratchy - the original since 2003


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

tanmuscles said:


> I kind of like mine
> [snapback]942118[/snapback]​


ha ha ha... haven't seen your's yet!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

<<<< Starsky & Hutch baby!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

led zeppelin with the page ball rab


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

mine..... just because i want to make it my aim in life to bang her!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Perhaps the question should have been "OTHER THAN YOUR OWN, who has the best avatar".


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

myn or anyone of NTCaribe's


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

<=== Ram raiders 3

good chunes.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

mine paris is hot









but the avatar of bullsnake is the coolest yeahhhhh


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

my favorite wont fit!!
but intch and scratcy rule


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i need more cow bell!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

meeeee for sure


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

cmsCheerFish said:


> i need more cow bell!
> [snapback]942664[/snapback]​











Nice!!!
I vote for yours!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

inked82 said:


> my favorite wont fit!!
> but intch and scratcy rule
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah, like that one, i really tryed to read it for a couple min. wow.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Vote Itchy and Scratchy - the original since 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yours is the best


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Mines. It's all about the Legend


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Tibs said:


> myn or anyone of NTCaribe's
> [snapback]942430[/snapback]​


EDIT: i love chicks...if they dont have an ass then they arent fully modded


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh stella is the daddy


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

or this one, wont fit either








and stellas still a very good one

but still 94NDTA's is imo the best by far with kermit the frog


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

i don't think many people have an interactive one with an exploding head...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mr_tibbs said:


> i don't think many people have an interactive one with an exploding head...:laugh:
> [snapback]943024[/snapback]​


i knew it but i never see any of your post


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

HARD call gents...:rock:


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

<--- story of my life

my favorite avatar is whoever has the one with the guy totally bitch slapping some chick to the ground.. funny stuff!


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

any one w/ a hot girl in it. esp. NTcaribes'


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

<~ its just a pic of my old ripsaw catfish.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

<---it's not the best but one of the best...


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

fury said:


> <---it's not the best but one of the best...
> [snapback]943084[/snapback]​


^^iiButterface!!^^


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

mines the best i don t care wtf u guys say...its f*cking BIG L


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

cmsCheerFish said:


> i need more cow bell!
> [snapback]942664[/snapback]​


Thanks for liking mine guys...

I love the cowbell one!!! hahaha Will Ferrel rocked on SNL


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> mines the best i don t care wtf u guys say...its f*cking BIG L
> [snapback]943124[/snapback]​


Big Who? Never heard of that Nazi :rasp:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

one of my favourites,all of the same chick hehehe

someone feel free to use it


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

dont question why all my pics are of asses


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

NTcaribe said:


> dont question why all my pics are of asses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah, that is def niiiice...
will farrell, itchy & scratchy, exploding head, too cool

xenon, what's the deal with yours? who is that a pic of?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

judazz all the way
he has had it forever


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Pffft... All you pussies just use random pics from the net...

My sig and avatar were both custom made









I win!

Thanks,

Pac


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

ITs funny that you have the Heartagram being eaten last Pac, is that a hit against Bam? Or do you dislike H.I.M.

Because H.I.M. rocks.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Mine. Haven't changed it once. Walgreens all the way.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

*second to last.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

<----------mine is definitly the best :nod:


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> ITs funny that you have the Heartagram being eaten last Pac, is that a hit against Bam? Or do you dislike H.I.M.
> 
> Because H.I.M. rocks.
> [snapback]943397[/snapback]​


HIM is ok I guess. Everything that Pac-Man eats in the avatar are actually other peoples avatars from a board that I used to moderate









Pac


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

<-------------I GOT THE BEST AVATAR....(and it works with my name)

but a few months ago this was my ASSVATAR


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> the only cool piranha one that i've seen is one of pfury staff's. i think it was killarbee, with the 3d piranha snapping his jaws while swimming.
> [snapback]941936[/snapback]​


thank you


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

killarbee said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > the only cool piranha one that i've seen is one of pfury staff's. i think it was killarbee, with the 3d piranha snapping his jaws while swimming.
> ...


hah! i guessed right


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i like mine. great part of family guy.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Angel of Death ftw


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> dont question why all my pics are of asses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose I understand... heheh


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

LOL, well, you guys are doing some good work there, keep it up


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I just found mine yesterday...kinda mean...but funny as hell.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> <-------------I GOT THE BEST AVATAR....(and it works with my name)
> 
> but a few months ago this was my ASSVATAR
> 
> ...


vida guerra


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Meatwad owns you and your mother.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

<---------- Me as a South Park Charicter!

Pretty dang close too!


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

where do you guys get these nice animated avatars?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

The Lohan avatar but it's too big in size to use here on pfury.








Heres another one I thought was cool too.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

with all do respect i believe i win!!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Genin said:


> with all do respect i believe i win!!!
> [snapback]944619[/snapback]​


yours is too intense :rasp:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

lmao, i'll bring it down a notch next pic. god i am a dork.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

very unique avatar


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

but genin isn't as ninja-like as me.







HAYYYAAAAAA KIYAAIIIIISSSSSS....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am rather fond of mine, but thats about what everyone says...

That said Malice's avatar kills me!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

mr tibbs exploding head has my vote.


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

ahh mines sweet


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I forget who's this one is but it's damn funny...

View attachment 53805


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

<-------mine


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

my vote is for dawgnutz or tanmuscles hahahaha


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got mine, but I like dawgnutz and tommyblazes also. Hilarious. Got to go for an animated gif.:laugh:

Thers so many good ones, this should be contest. Avatar Of The Month.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I kinda like my KLAATU avatar...

Rich


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

me


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

<------


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i have the best


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> <------:rasp:
> [snapback]946300[/snapback]​


WHO is that?!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh boys... what little you know.

tinkerbelle could kick all of your avatar's asses. i mean.... the fairydust alone is uber powerful....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> NTcaribe said:
> 
> 
> > dont question why all my pics are of asses
> ...


ummmm that is a picture of mike himself (xenon). sexy bastard, isn't he?


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

mine! lol


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

<==== pic of my m8 dressed as clown lol!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> dont question why all my pics are of asses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it I know it! cause you're gay


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

mine rocks!!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

no one can compete with a true hero


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> NEWBIE4NOW said:
> 
> 
> > <------:rasp:
> ...


hopfully my future wife


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > NTcaribe said:
> ...


Is that really him?
Man, he does look like Hyphen!!
Thats Mind....thats something crazy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

mr_tibbs said:


> i don't think many people have an interactive one with an exploding head...:laugh:
> [snapback]943024[/snapback]​


NT Caribe's avatar is a Scratch-and-Sniff. Check it out!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

bullsnake your avatar rock,s hahaha


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

1.Xenon's of the Team America character- Kim Jung- should have left it up
2.Tweekie's - for she is a cute one
3.Bullsnake- too funny looks like a troll
4.Judazzz- classic


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> I just found mine yesterday...kinda mean...but funny as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gotte be my choice, that's hilarious.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Everybody has the best avatar but mine is so sexy and the best in the whole wide world and universes and heaves and hells and milk.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have gone back to the original.

Teddy KGB


----------



## brybenn (Feb 27, 2004)

newbie4now has the best

reminds me of the lil asian i tapped back in college


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I like my origiinal avatar with Arnie's victory toke


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I have gone back to the original.
> 
> Teddy KGB
> [snapback]947290[/snapback]​


I take back my previous statement. Teddy KGB would whoop Hasselhoffs ass, even when he was on Knight Rider.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm gonna have be original here and go with 
<---------- this one.

What's better then a handicapped guy trying to eat a small dog??


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I like Newbie4now's, Kodak moment!


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

i think this is better?


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Damn butterflies!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> masterofdragons said:
> 
> 
> > *ahem*
> ...


psychofish -- is that escalade in your avatar yours? E-mail me a bigger pic! Its badass!


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

and the winner is........OiNKY :rasp:

nevermind, i lied.. my avatar dissapeared..

i had a short clip of a dude bitch slapping a girl to the ground, PWEND!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> Damn butterflies!
> [snapback]947863[/snapback]​


yours is the best hahaha


----------



## cdavis179 (Feb 23, 2005)

mines the best....

TL1000S


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

i have to say mine is the best! The Simpsons Will always rawk., Homer is the sh*t!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I like my origiinal avatar with Arnie's victory toke
> [snapback]947487[/snapback]​


that one Rox.....


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

either air*force*one had the same avatar as me, or he resurrected after i was gone for a bit


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I like my origiinal avatar with Arnie's victory toke
> ...


Yeah I think I'm gonna pull a Xenon and go retro


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL... that is the funniest one... cause hes the governer and all... well sorta...


----------



## divad (Mar 24, 2005)

i like mine what do you think


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

whoa... watch out... nudity is NOT allowed here... and I see BOOBIES!!!


----------



## divad (Mar 24, 2005)

sorry about that one got rong one posted but changed now again a big sorry


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


I feel whole again with my old avatar.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

divad said:


> sorry about that one got rong one posted but changed now again a big sorry
> [snapback]948384[/snapback]​


I must say tho... i like that one too..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


I feel a whole year younger - it's 2004 all over again


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...










that is the perfect avatar for you
and i missed it and xenons


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

I think my avatar is the best..


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I guess I'll use my throwback avatar since everyone went oldschool.


----------

